# HRC Hunt Test



## mattuga (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a lab that is 9 years old and has hunted her whole life, mainly ducks and dove but she'll retrieve a rabbit too haha.  I wanted to see how far we could go with the HRC test cycle and was wondering where to find out the upcoming events will be this spring.  I'll go thru the starter first but just want to experience a test as well.  Thanks in advance for the info.

I'm out of Atlanta, willing to travel but hopefully 2-3 hours max.


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 16, 2016)

There is a test in Sylvania today and tomorrow ... Not sure how far from u but if not to far maybe u could go by and ck it out ... You can goggle hunting retriever club and find UKC events .... Good luck


----------



## Water Swat (Apr 17, 2016)

Spring season down here is winding down. There's a couple tests mothers day weekend. Then the Grand is shortly after that. But they'll be several within a 4 hour drive of you in the fall season


----------



## kenforbus (Aug 1, 2016)

Look up Old South Hunting Retriever Club.


----------

